# Parvi x brachy Strange growth behind bud??



## troy (May 7, 2018)

Please help identify this, thanks!!!


Sent from my SM-T807T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (May 8, 2018)

failed bud


----------



## troy (May 8, 2018)

The stick thing is a failed bud?


----------



## Tom-DE (May 8, 2018)

Those are second flower bud. They look good to me and they should develop.


----------



## troy (May 8, 2018)

The stick behind the second bud


Sent from my SM-T807T using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (May 8, 2018)

This picture is ginormous, sorry, don't know how to make it smaller


----------



## Tom-DE (May 8, 2018)

that is nothing to worry. I don't know what it is called... usually it is seen at the end of the spike(no more bud forming).


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 9, 2018)

it's the result of meristimatic tissue that didn't differentiate properly (i.e. failed bud)....happens to plants in general


----------

